
Show HN: Webassembly with only clang/LLVM 8 - petters
https://github.com/PetterS/clang-wasm
======
petters
Since llvm 8 is now released, perhaps people are interested in this.

~~~
billconan
Thank you.

I'm always confused by the relationship between emscripten, binaryen, llvm.

isn't emscripten based on llvm? and what's binaryen?

does emscripten provide some runtime library for you to talk to javascript?
does the pure llvm provide the same?

~~~
petters
Yes emscripten also uses llvm, at least as one of the options. It also has
nice functionality like libc and libc++.

My linked repo has a tiny malloc and I imported a printf from elsewhere.

I added libc++. It was working, but made the binary 300kb so I removed it.

